# صلاة حلوة قصيرة قبل النوم



## rose24 (22 أكتوبر 2007)

حطيتو ايدي جوة راسي سبع صلبان فوق راسي ضهر سيدنا يسوع المسيح ورشم بصليبو فتفتحت الجبال و طلع منها ثلاث رجال مار بطرس وماربولس وماريوحنا المعمدان يغزون الشيطان من عند المنام..انام على جهة اليمين اتكل على رب العالمين ؛ انام على جهة اليسار اتكل على ربي الجبار الذي لا ينام لا بالليل ولا بالنهار..وطلعت العذراء النقية حامله الكاس والصينيه ياعذراء حني عليه وعلى والديه وعلى كل الشعوب المسيحية وغير المسيحية وعلى كل من تعب وشقي عليه ياعذراء لاتموتيني حريق ولا غريق ولاغريب على جنب الطريق الا موته هنية وقربانه طرية بشفاعتك ياعذراء النقية . أميــــــــــن


----------



## أرزنا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة حلوة قصيرة قبل النوم*

سلام المسيح:

صلاة حلوة


----------



## merola (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة حلوة قصيرة قبل النوم*

بجد صلاة رائعة و ممكن نستخدمها فى مدارس الاحد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## rose24 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة حلوة قصيرة قبل النوم*

*شكرا يا اخوية ويا اختي على مروركم 
ربنا يحفظكم ويحفظ الكل*


----------

